# -



## jw (Aug 20, 2012)

-


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad you like spaghetti squash, Josh. 

It has been a staple in our household for years. Sometimes we've grown so much that I ended up freezing half a year's supply. It really is a versatile substitute for pasta for those who can't or don't want to eat too much wheat.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2012)

How do the carbs compare to regular pasta? Sounds like a diabetic option. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Josh. My bride often makes these for herself. She pokes a few holes in them and microwaves them for 5-12 minutes depending on the size. Then she scoops the "spaghetti" out and uses it as one would use it in many dishes. I love it when we make our own sauce from tomatoes & herbs from the garden. Maybe next year, I'll try growing some spaghetti squash. I was thinking about expanding the garden after having to dig up the yard for a septic fix. Also, venison in tomato based dishes is great. It melts in your mouth and adds a little extra zing to the flavor. Cut up small and nicely seared gives it a even better flavor.


----------



## KMK (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea, Joshua. I will have to try it. I have lost 40+ since June by eating less than 20 carbs a day.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 20, 2012)

Squash-getti? Forgetti!Though I absolutely love acorn and butternut squash.

Josh, I hope you're able to get shed of the headaches. I've been on a fairly restricted diet for a year now that has helped some. The weight loss from cutting out whole categories of food was incidental but appreciated.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2012)

We tried making this when we were newlyweds. It tasted terrible, and we ended up dumping it. I'll eat other squash, but I'll not try spaghetti squash again.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 20, 2012)

Edward said:


> We tried making this when we were newlyweds. It tasted terrible, and we ended up dumping it. I'll eat other squash, but I'll not try spaghetti squash again.



My husband didn't like spaghetti squash the first time I made it, but he did the last time. It needs to have plenty of beef/tomatoes/onions/herbs. He detests acorn squash though.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 20, 2012)

Edward said:


> We tried making this when we were newlyweds. It tasted terrible, and we ended up dumping it. I'll eat other squash, but I'll not try spaghetti squash again.



I was the same way with store-bought. Some places just have bad squash.

But about six years ago I planted a bunch of mixed seed squash and ended up with around 50 spag. squash. They all were much better than I had remembered, not at all like other winter squash--more like bland pasta. They definitely need to be fully ripened or they will taste more like watermelon rind. 

The quickest way to prepare we found was to poke a hole in them, microwave long enough to make soft, cut in half and scoop. Butter, parmesan, and garlic salt made it a fine side dish with white meats.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never tried spaghetti squash. This recipe sounds good (minus some of the spice). I think I will try this and see if my children will eat it. They are very picky and don't like other types of squash, but my daughter loves pasta and this might be a healthier option for her. My son does not like pasta, but might prefer the s'ghetti. Thanks for sharing! I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm happy for Josh, but skeptical. It is, after all, squash.

Yesterday my wife tried to help us all eat healthier by cooking eggplant lasagna. Strips of eggplant instead of pasta noodles. I appreciate the intent, but there was a lot left over. And neither I nor the kids are thinking of reheating it for lunch.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 24, 2012)

I went out and bought the ingredients today. I couldn't afford the meat, so we will have meatless sauce. I am thinking we will have this on Sunday.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 30, 2012)

My produce box just arrived and my spaghetti squash was a butternut squash. Dinner will be interesting?


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2012)

Josh (I spelled it right this time lol), do you think it's just gluten that you're allergic to? If so, there is gluten free noodles you could try. Anyway, I love squash, although, I've never tried this kind but will have to try it sometime.


----------



## JoannaV (Aug 31, 2012)

It worked out ok, tasted good just different. I like making big bowls of mush for dinner so it didn't matter that there wasn't even fake pasta.

I didn't realise you were avoiding legumes too.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 31, 2012)

I bought the ingredients but was too sick to cook last weekend. I am going to try it tomorrow! I'm excited. Oh, I didn't buy meat since meat is expensive and one of my children is vegetarian anyway. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## crixus (Sep 1, 2012)

newcreature said:


> I went out and bought the ingredients today. I couldn't afford the meat, so we will have meatless sauce. I am thinking we will have this on Sunday.



What time should I be there for dinner? I'll bring ice cream for dessert.


----------



## newcreature (Sep 10, 2012)

My daughter made the recipe, with a few modifications: No hot peppers, no meat, added some mushrooms to the sauce. It was delicious. One thing we didn't realize was that you are supposed to dispose of the guts. So she scooped it out, seasoned the squash, and then baked the guts with the squash. The biggest problem was the seeds, but when I realized the entire squash turned into "spaghetti", it was easy to scrape off the unwanted guts and seeds and eat the desired part. This will definitely be on our list to try again. Josh, thanks so much for sharing your recipe!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the great recipe and congrats on changing your eating habits. I too am trying to stay off carbs and eat healthier. For those who don't care for the squash, sometimes I will just make a great tomato sauce with some lean meat in it and eat it like chili without pasta or any base. Not quite the same as spaghetti, but still delicious.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 11, 2012)

> I'm not allergic. No, I've been staying away from all grains, legumes, wheat, etc. which has had profound effects (positive), so I have no plan of returning to pasta, etc. Thanks, though!



...As long as you continue to bathe at least once a month and use cologne....

That recipe does look good...mmmmmmm....


----------

